# Building a temporary deck over an inground spa



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

Help

My son is getting married in a couple of weeks and to save money, we are having the wedding reception in our back yard.

We have an in ground, fiberglass spa that is approximately 8' x 10'. There is a concrete coping that sits on top of spa, just like an in ground pool.

Here is a pic:










I need to construct a temporary deck over the spa, so this area can be used for tables:










Here is what I am thinking

1) I would place a four foot long 2x12 on the bottom of the spa as "backup" support. Attached to it would be a 2x6 forming an upside down T:










2) I would then build my framework that would sit down inside the spa, flush with the top of the coping. The joist s would be 2x6's on 18" centers with a 2x4 rim:










3) I would then add blocking and install a couple of vertical supports to tie the two pieces together:










4) The whole thing would be covered with tongue and groove particle board flooring that would be screwed down with 3" "gold screws" every 6 inches. The flooring would extend a couple of feet over the concrete deck. The only thing you would see would be the 3/4" flooring on top of the concrete:










My thoughts are the 2x6's should be able to take the load - but I would also have the "backup" support system at the bottom of the spa in case of problems. Weather shouldn't be an issue, and this would only be in place for a couple of days.

Thoughts?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You are going to have people walking on decking supported by a fiberglass tub?

Budget for a new tub to replace the cracked one


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah.. i'm thinking you gotta find another option. maybe fill it with water died a certain colour with the lights on and get some floating decorative globes and flowers. ?

Knucklez


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

2 sheets 3/4" Plywood with 2x4's in a box with 2 by's aprx 16" inside. Cover with 5/8" or 3/4 OSB or Ply top. Unless you have use for the 2x8's after wards, that will be too high.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

"...... and to save money...." 'Snicker!' I DO love a good laugh.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Put a tarp in, fill it with sand
Then plywood over that
Are you sure the tub is fully supported everywhere?
Usually these are just set down into a hole & not a ton of support
It's not like they expect people to ...dance....on the tub

Unless you have perimeter support around the decking created down to the tub that setup will fail


----------



## designseeker (Jun 23, 2009)

I would build a platform out of 2x8 @ 16" o.c.
w/ 3/4" plywood.

have it sit on top of the patio like a raised platform, not
touching the pool.

make it large enough to accomodate the table layout.

http://www.westchester-architects.com


----------



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, then - on to plan B

I will just modify the seating arrangement and cut out two people per table and go with a light weight cover

I would like to thank those of you that tried to help, as to you others.....thanks anyways


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

now you definately have to make it a decorative center piece. with a wireless mic, maybe people can make speeches from here? 

Knucklez


----------

